# Ideas anyone?



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

I came by this shipping crate recently,....At a glance, cool, but just your average Lydia Pinkham's wooden box,...right?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

So ,...What's up with this?...any ideas? African bird pepper?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> So ,...What's up with this?...any ideas? African bird pepper?[]


 
 Mabye they re used the box when the pinkhams  was gone. then turned it around to sell the Bird pepper said.WTF is Bird pepper??? [8D][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 23, 2010)

..Maybe it was one of Lydia's secret ingredients? []


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2010)

An African Bird pepper usually reaches 100 to 200,000 plus units and the habanero pepper is rated at approximately 300,000 heat units.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay,...thanks Charlie and Rick....I'm sure you're both correct....DOH! never thought to google it,...figured it was some weird obscure thing from back then...(Which it is/was)....Here's what I found.

 African Bird Pepper (Capsicum africana) is a hot chili that grows wild in many parts of Northwest Africa. It derives its name from the fact that birds eat the seeds and disperse them. 
 This chili is approximately 50,000 Scoville heat units and unless very hot food is desired, use it sparingly. Only 1/4 teaspoon is typically needed to impart medium heat to dishes containing three or four servings. Many cooks use African Bird Pepper in lieu of cayenne, which is a term used rather broadly to describe almost any red pepper or capsicum with high heat....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep Jim,...just found another listing that claims the much hotter rating.....[] Wow,...can't imagine peppers that hot.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 23, 2010)

You want hot? Try a naga jolokia !! [:-]


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You want hot? Try a naga jolokia !! [:-]


 I thought he was the center for the Croation National basketball team....


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen people use it in place of habenero peppers  ,,very warm it will heat up a dish...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

This about the "Naga Jolokia" pepper....

 In 2000, India's _Defence Research Laboratory (DRL)_ reported a rating of 855,000 units on the Scoville scale,[7]
                [/align]


----------



## ruccello (Oct 23, 2010)

Joe, really cool crate! I think Rick was right about reusing crates and crate parts to repair/ rebuild etc. Recycling was a common practice back then. I know pinkham bottles are common, but I'm guessing that crate's not, very cool.

 Richard


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ouch!!!  I think I'd have stayed away from her female remedies in that case!!!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2010)

[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 24, 2010)

> I thought he was the center for the Croation National basketball team....


 That's funny E,
 Are you a big fan of Croatian basketball?


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm wearing my number 268 Jersey right now....


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 24, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than 4 planks for those peppers.   Nice crate, Joe!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2010)

She was a master of marketing. Not as likely but still a possibility is she advertised on the box?
 At any rate, it shouldn't be to hard to fill it up with either.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder when advertising on others crates/boxes may have started. That's an interesting idea.


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice old crate!
 I found this awhile back when researching Lydia...,

*The Ballad of Lydia Pinkham*

 Let us sing of Lydia Pinkham 
 The benefactress of the human race. 
 She invented a vegetable compound, 
 And now all papers print her face.


 Mrs. Jones she had no children, 
 And she loved them very dear. 
 So she took three bottles of Pinkham's 
 Now she has twins every year. 


 Peter Whelan, he was sad 
 Because he only had one nut 
 Till he took some of Lydia's compound 
 Now they grow in clusters 'round his butt.


 Mrs. Smith had nursing problems 
 Had nursing problems, she didn't know how. 
 But after drinking a bottle of compound 
 They had to milk her like a cow. 


 Mrs. Johnson has kidney trouble 
 Had kidney trouble, she could not pee. 
 But after drinking a bottle of compound 
 They had to pipe her to the sea. 


 [8|]
 At a reported 18% alcohol content, it's 'curing' powers begin to make sense! [] Al


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2010)

Very funny ~ []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: diggerdirect
> 
> Nice old crate!
> I found this awhile back when researching Lydia...,
> ...


 


 To funny Al!,....Do you suppose that was ever published mainstream?  Here's my poem..

 Thanks for all your comments everyone,....that's why this forum is always so "Dam" fun![sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 25, 2010)

[]

 I doubt she would have had it published, lol. I've read that it as well as "Lily the Pink" were popular tavern songs of the day and by all accounts she was a shrewd marketer, probably wrote them herself or atleast liked the publicity they created. []

 I've dug some pretty crude earlier examples with applied tops, and seem to recall one exceptional example (in color I believe) brought mad money when sold years ago at glassworks (I think).


----------



## glass man (Oct 25, 2010)

"LILLY THE PINK "WAS A HIT SONG IN 68 BY SCAFFORD..A BAND PAUL MC CARTNEY'S BRO WAS IN...HE WENT BY THE NAME OF MIKE GEAR,THEY EVEN DID A COMERCIAL...HERE IS THEM DOING THE SONG...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8D4T--0v4..OH WELL I CAN'T GET IT TO COME UP...ANY WAY IT IS ON YOUTUBE...THE MAIN THING IS THAT IS A COOL BOX JOE AND IN GREAT SHAPE!!!!JAMIE


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> "LILLY THE PINK "WAS A HIT SONG IN 68 BY SCAFFORD..A BAND PAUL MC CARTNEY'S BRO WAS IN...HE WENT BY THE NAME OF MIKE GEAR,THEY EVEN DID A COMERCIAL...HERE IS THEM DOING THE SONG...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8D4T--0v4..OH WELL I CAN'T GET IT TO COME UP...ANY WAY IT IS ON YOUTUBE...THE MAIN THING IS THAT IS A COOL BOX JOE AND IN GREAT SHAPE!!!!JAMIE


 
 I remember that song, but it was apparently around long before them, in various versions. wiki lists it like this...

 [ Lydia and her "medicinal compound"  are memorialized in the folk songs "The Ballad of Lydia Pinkham," and  "Lily the Pink". A sanitized version of _Lily the Pink_ was a number one hit for The Scaffold in the United Kingdom in 1968/69. This song was successfully adapted in French in 1969 by Richard Anthony, describing humorously the devastating effects of a so-called "_panacÃ©e_"  (universal medicine).  It should not pass without mention that the  reason a humble women's tonic was the subject of such and sundry ribald  drinking ballads and an increasing success in the twenties and early  thirties was its availability, as a 40-proof patent eye-opener, during Prohibition. As folk songs, they have no definitive versions...]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

oops


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

http://mysite.verizon.net/cowseatmaize/Scaffold - Lily The Pink.mp3


----------

